# Fumito Ueda officially finished with The Last Guardian, new dev-team website live



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

It's apparently confirmed Ueda's contract for Sony is officially complete, which means either TLG *is* done (or mostly done), or he'll just have no more involvement in it.

Though this makes some ACTUAL good news, as the website for his new team, genDESIGN, has gone live. It's pretty empty right now, but there's some concept art for past/cancelled project mostly, a nifty little animation, and just briefly mentions how the team is comprised of Ueda himself and a team of veterans that worked on _Ico_ and _Shadow of the Colossus_ (I guess that means these people didn't work on TLG? Though concept art and the like for the game is shown on the site).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

So either the TLG is done or he's planned everything well enough that he can trust the rest of the team to finish incorporating everything into the game.

Or he just doesn't give a shit anymore now that his contract is fulfilled.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Well the only reason he was still there was due to contract.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2015)

Considering his team is still working on The Last Guardian as we speak according to his Playstation Live interviews, I don't think he's done with it yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, not all of his team as some left. And the only reason he was still working on it was due to his contract, but his contract seems to have reached completion.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2015)

Wonder how long it'll be before these devs start putting out their own stuff.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 21, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Wonder how long it'll be before these devs start putting out their own stuff.



Soon as they start putting up kickstarters I guess


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

what happened to Team Ico anyway?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

Buckle up.

Also fixed the title.


----------

